
Show HN: TAO, a simple alternative to XML, JSON, S-expressions - djedr
https://www.tree-annotation.org/
======
djedr
A discussion on reddit:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/hyw0d4/tao_a_s...](https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/hyw0d4/tao_a_simple_alternative_to_xml_json_sexpressions/)

------
ZinnZirconium
Yeah I like how TAO uses less quotes than JSON so you would need less &quot;
when encoding TAO in HTML.

~~~
djedr
Yes, TAO is most likely the most minimal syntax, even more minimal than
S-expressions. It has only 3 special symbols: the brackets [] and the grave
accent `.

They are among the rarest to be found in any kind of text, but at the same
time the most ergonomic to enter on a typical keyboard (no need to hold
shift).

In this way it gets out of the way almost completely while still being a
complete syntax.

